# shots from the Polaroid 600SE



## SoonerBJJ (Jan 3, 2010)

All from Polaroid 600SE, 127mm on Fujifilm FP-3000B. Spot metered with 50d using only ambient light. Scanned on Epson V7000 with no processing. C&C welcome.






f8 @ 1/30






f5.6 @ 1/4 The negative side from the Fujifilm actually has more shadow detail but I think I like the negative space and silhouette effect here.







f8 @ 1/60 This was a challenging exposure. I spot metered on the gray commode in the center of the living room. Initially I wasn't particularly pleased with the outcome, but it has grown on me. The windows to the immediate left were broken and a harsh midafternoon sun created flair from that side and I'm picking up direct reflection off the center wall. If I had it to do over again I would probably stop down 1-2.


----------



## SoonerBJJ (Jan 3, 2010)

Anyone?


----------



## TiCoyote (Jan 12, 2010)

#1 has nice contrast and texture, but the angle seems awkward

#3 is an interesting idea and tells a story, but because of the high reflections, I don't find it aesthetically pleasing


----------



## SoonerBJJ (Jan 12, 2010)

Thanks, TiCoyote.

Agreed on the angle in #1.  I wanted to capture the subject exactly as I found it but didn't want a front-on view of the journal and wanted to capture the upholstery of the couch.

I may try to return and reshoot #3 in different light.

Thanks again.


----------

